#  Krankheiten >  Rheumatische Erkrankungen >   schnellender Finger >

## rukula

Hallo,
ich habe im Frühjahr nach heftigen Streicharbeiten einen steifen Ringfinger bekommen,
der die anderen Finger etwas miteinbezogen hat. Auch ein leicht schnappendes Symptom war vorhanden. Mein Orthopäde diagnostizierte dann einen sog. schnellenden Finger und ich ließ mir eine Cortisonspritze geben. Ich hatte ca. 3 1/2 Monate lang keine Beschwerden, doch dann hat sich die Steifigkeit früh am Morgen und abends zurückgemeldet. Ich möchte mich keiner Operation unterziehen. Gibt es irgendwelche andere Mittel dagegen?
Danke im voraus Rukula.

----------


## Anjolie

Ich arbeite in einer orthopädischen Praxis und habe tagtäglich mit dem Problem "schnellender Finger" zu tun.
Die Cortisonspritze ist leider meistens nur eine vorübergehende Therapie, um die Beschwerden dauerhaft loszuwerden bleibt dir keine Alternative als die OP. Ist auch nur ein kleiner Eingriff, vor dem man sich nicht fürchten muss.

----------


## rukula

Hallo Anjolie,
danke für deine Antwort. Doch leider kann bei jeder noch so kleinen OP auch etwas schiefgehen. Weißt du, wenn ich das nicht machen lasse, ob ich dann meinen Sehnen schaden zufüge?

----------


## lucy230279

Also, ich hatte auch so einen schnellenden Finger und hab mich diesem wirklich kleinen Eingriff unterzogen. Warum magst du denn keine Op machen?

----------


## rukula

Hallo Lucy,
ganz einfach weil bei einer Op immer etwas schief gehen kann. Wie lange konnest du eigentlich deinen Finger nicht belasten nach der OP? Und hast du geübt bzw. massiert, damit es nicht vernarbt?
Liebe Grüße
von rukula

----------


## lucy230279

hallo rukula, 
ich weiß es nimmer genau, ich denke aber 2-3 wochen, weil meine sehne dazu noch vollkommen mit knötchen übersät war und ich kann mich net erinnern physio gehabt zu haben, is aber auch schon länger her. ca. 10 Jahre. 
Natürlich bleibt immer ein gewisses Risiko. Das is bei jeder Op so. Doch ich denke, der wirklich kleine Eingriff is das risiko wert. 
aber letztendlich müssen das die ärzte und du entscheiden..

----------


## oldlady

> ... doch dann hat sich die Steifigkeit früh am Morgen und abends zurückgemeldet.

 Was meinen Sie mit "Steifigkeit"? 
Könnten Sie Ihre Beschwerden etwas näher beschreiben? Vielleicht sind dann ein paar Tipps möglich. Nicht jeden "schnellenden Finger" muß man gleich operieren lassen. 
Wie steht denn Ihr Orthopäde zu einer Operation?

----------

